# German shepherds



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Who do you want your German shepherd? I want a companion who is loyal, playful, energetic, outgoing, ready to do anything, easily trainable, don't mind if he is sorta aloof, lovable and can't describe in words well. One who is willing to do anything. He will be trained with Positive Reinforcement only NO dominance. Can't believe I fell for that manipulative Cesar Millan dominance training at one time. I will love my dogs who ever they are. I don't mind what color he can be any that is the least concerns. He/she will be solid temperament, guaranteed health, a fitting personality, list goes on. He will not miss out and will understand my philosphy of now or future's. A different idealistic that stands out from the majority. One that has without any regrets. Just following the majority who follows the same single philosophy seems silly. I made my mistake of humanizing dogs, but I learned from my mistake not to make that same mistake again. Just love learning more learn something new almost everyday. No longer just sit in the house trying to cuddle unless it is night time and we are tired or one of us are sick in bed or just getting discharge from the hospital recovering from infections. I am going to be known as the greatest hero dog whisperer and help out animals!  I am a dreamer, a ninja, a splendid dog handler hokage level, a main character. Handle dogs who are shy, aggressive, leash reactive, had challenges. German shepherds are more docile than beagles, toy poodles, maltese, chiuhuahau, little kids, Brian Griffin, and etc. Comparing me to handle a beagle rather than a German shepherd feels offensive. What is your ideal German shepherd?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

did you just smoke a joint by any chance?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:shrug: :crazy: :thinking::help:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Narcissism. Google it kid. Uh, you do know Brian Griffin (rest his soul) was a cartoon?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's "what do you want in a german shepherd" not "who".

Sorry to be the language corrector. 

Come back when you've owned and trained a challenging dog , not ones that are already basically trained, owned by others, and tell us what your philosophy is. 

Until you've done it and lived it, your philosophy is just words.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobobear44 said:


> I am a dreamer, a ninja, a splendid dog handler hokage level, a main character.


I love this! :laugh:


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> I love this! :laugh:



I had to google what it meant. I once shot 5 ducks in a row on Duck Hunter, yet I only got 2 turkeys this year and spent days out hunting... I wish those forums for discussing how to be a video game ninja were actual places, I'd have so much lunch money right now 

I love that dogs are equal to humans, but there is a hierarchy there too, a beagle is not as good as a GSD.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You will go very far in life if you get off the internet and focus all this enthusiasm on your schoolwork.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> You will go very far in life if you get off the internet and focus all this enthusiasm on your schoolwork.


He's 18... might not still be in school. But this sort of talk from an 18 year old makes me wonder what other issues are there (and if that is the case... where the heck the parents are).


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Get help. Soon.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Step away from the pipe, kid. And the keyboard...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Narcissism. Google it kid. Uh, you do know Brian Griffin (rest his soul) was a cartoon?


Brian is a cartoon? You just crushed all hopes ive ever had of training my dog to drive, have a human gf......make coffee and go get me beer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I had to refill my coffee cup reading that one, you seem to be a creative young man with an imagination for miles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

And a pipe full of crack.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

As much fun as this is. This is going to come off very rude, but the picture of why, the owners of Lobo have distanced this child from that dog are pretty clear now. Idealism is one thing, instability is another.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

ozzymama said:


> As much fun as this is. This is going to come off very rude, but the picture of why, the owners of Lobo have distanced this child from that dog are pretty clear now. Idealism is one thing, instability is another.


Start hiding the forks and knives as well...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think we, myself included, need to back off and start ignoring these posts. Based on a persistent one year history, part of me feels this is "real" but another part that it is just a teen playing us to get a rise.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> I think we, myself included, need to back off and start ignoring these posts. Based on a persistent one year history, part of me feels this is "real" but another part that it is just a teen playing us to get a rise.


:thumbup:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I think we, myself included, need to back off and start ignoring these posts. Based on a persistent one year history, part of me feels this is "real" but another part that it is just a teen playing us to get a rise.


I was thinking the same. It's either a troll, or someone with developmental or mental difficulties. Either way...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've read a bunch of these posts and comments from the OP and haven't really responded to many of them. Don't you guys think he's just doing this to rile everyone up? He sees the type of responses he gets out of everyone when he posts this nonsense and he keeps doing it.

Unless he sincerely has these issues, and I think he's exaggerating a lot of what he posts, I think he's just trying to get everyone worked up. Just my feel on what's been written by this guy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I think we, myself included, need to back off and start ignoring these posts. Based on a persistent one year history, part of me feels this is "real" but another part that it is just a teen playing us to get a rise.


Honestly I agree, we've tried nice, firm, rude, etc and nothing has seemed to actually make a difference. There's just no reasoning with some people so I'm done giving any more attention. Let them say whatever they want, we all know where it's coming from now.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think it's "what do you want in a german shepherd" not "who".
> 
> Sorry to be the language corrector.
> 
> ...


Stop offending me. My philosophy aren't just words I prove with action and trained a few German shepherds before they are easy. Stop talking to me like you know me this is online chat. Not just a few many.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lobobear, where do you live?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> He's 18... might not still be in school. But this sort of talk from an 18 year old makes me wonder what other issues are there (and if that is the case... where the heck the parents are).


My parents don't mind this. I spend my days with dogs not Internet until day is done.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shade said:


> Honestly I agree, we've tried nice, firm, rude, etc and nothing has seemed to actually make a difference. There's just no reasoning with some people so I'm done giving any more attention. Let them say whatever they want, we all know where it's coming from now.


Cause I am not changing who I am. The majority of humans is quite ridiculous.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Lobobear, where do you live?


In the van down by the river?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Lobobear, where do you live?


They haven't named that planet yet.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think we, myself included, need to back off and start ignoring these posts. Based on a persistent one year history, part of me feels this is "real" but another part that it is just a teen playing us to get a rise.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> My parents don't mind this. I spend my days with dogs not Internet until day is done.


Are you actually........for real? :crazy:


I'm no English guru, but maybe you should spend more time around people instead of dogs so that you can actually make a complete sentence, that actually makes sense. U-needs-:help:

But then again, your threads become quite amusing. Carry on..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When I see your dogs name with titles in your signature vs a dog that doesn't belong to you, then you can come in and say "I've trained a dog"..

I agree that ALL OF US, need to ignore these postings, because the poster is not open to receiving any advice/suggestions or information and needs help that he is not going to get on a forum.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've locked it as this is just turning to be an attack on the OP.


----------

